# Drove a Nissan G37s today...



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

No, I'm not on the market looking for a new car. But I went to lunch with a colleague today who just bought a new Nissan G37s and he let me drive it on the way back to work. When I was making a final decision on my car, I spent a lot of time thinking about the G37s vs. 335i vs. 335d. I must say that I was greatly underwhelmed with the G37s today, both in terms of build quality and performance. I know now that I made absolutely the right choice. Now if I can just get my car out of the shop...


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

Agreed. My list had these same cars on it at first. Overtime I was able to eliminate many. For the money, quality, performance, and value, the BMW 335d won out.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The G37 was on my short list and my big hangup was with the automatic transmission. Felt like with city cruising it could not make up it's mind. I'd probably got the car had it not been for that. I did not drive the manual transmission one. When I got my truck I looked at the G35 sedan, drove one automatic and one manual trans cars. I liked them a good bit and always said had I driven the coupe then I'd probably got one instead of the truck.


----------



## Uptowngurl (Oct 5, 2010)

Well,I prefer G37s , it have a quality and good performance.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I considered them when they first came out, until I started looking at Infiniti's lease deals. The residuals were ridiculously low, leading to high lease payments, which tells me exactly how much Infiniti thought of the car. Current values for preowned ones should speak volumes about these cars in general.

The 3 won out, by a far margin, when I started doing the comparisons.


----------

